# هل كان ابراهيم مسلما فى الترجوم



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*كنت قد قراءت من فترة على منتدى اسلامى جهولى ان ابراهيم اثبت الاذان وحج بمكة وكان مسلم وبالمرة راح اشترى ملابس الاحرام من العتبة وسافر فى العبارة واشترى هدايا لابن اخته وهو جاى ويمكن اشترى عبايات واحنا منعرفش
ولا اعرف متى سيتخلى المسلم عن جهله ولو مرة واحدة فى حياته , لكنى سالتمس له العذر وقد يكون لا يعلم وهو لم يتسطيع ان يرد على السؤال الموجه لقرانه الرجيم كيف يكون ابراهيم ليس يهوديا ولا نصرانيا بل مسلما حنيفا
ولا اعرف كيف خرجت هذة العبارات من اله لعله يعلم ان ابراهيم هو من الاباء البطاركة الاولين الذين سبقوا كل الكتب والديانات 
الموضوع بسيط وسهل ولا اعرف مدى علم قائل هذة الكليمات
فقد يكون بالفعل جاهل وهنا نلتمس له العذر ونعلمه
وقد يكون متعمد لاخفاء الحقيقة وهنا فهو مدلس لا محال 
لكن دعونا نلتمس له العذر وهو بالفعل جاهل 
اولا نستعرض الشبهه
*


> *بعد ما تم توضيح الفقرة الأولى من الإصحاح السابع عشر من سفر التكوين  هنــــا:
> 
> والذي يقول :
> 
> (الفاندايك - سفر التكوين 17)*





> *
> 1    وَلَمَّا كَانَ أَبْرَامُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ    وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ    الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا اللهُ    الْقَدِيرُ. سِرْ    أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً،*





> *
> 3 فَسَقَطَ أَبْرَامُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ. وَتَكَلَّمَ اللهُ مَعَهُ قَائِلاً:* *
> 
> وبينا أن النص العبري "لترجوم أونكلوس" والذي يعود إلى "القرن الثاني" أي ما يفوق بقرون أقدم مخطوطات "العهد القديم"  "مخطوطة ليننغراد" وتعود إلى القرن "1008 ميلاديا"* *
> ...


*الحقيقة اعزائى واخواتى فى المسيح هذة الجهالات لا تستحق عناء الرد بمجرد معرفة ان الترجوم ارامى وليس عبرى
وحقيقة الامر اخواتى فى المسيح ان الرد سيكون بكلمة واحدة ان كلمة شليم فى الارامى معناها كامل 
فترجمة ترجوم اونكيلوس هى ترجمة حرفية للنص العبرى (كن كاملا )


اولا معنى كلمة شليم 
من القاموس الخاص بالترجوم
* שׁלם a*djective*​ *1 Palestinian,Syr whole*​ *2 Syr grammatical term sound*​ *3 Syr perfect*​ *4 Syr fitting*​ *5 Syr common*​ *LS2 782*​ *LS2 v: ܫܠܶܡ*​ *Palestinian Palestinian Aramaic.*

*Syr Syriac*

*LS2 K. Brockelmann, Lexicon Syriacum. Hildesheim: Georg Olms 1982.*

*LS2 v: Syriac vocalisation as per K. Brockelmann, Lexicon Syriacum. Hildesheim: Georg Olms 1982.*

*Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon: Targum Lexicon. Hebrew Union College, 2004; 2004
**معناها perfect اى كاملا*

*من القاموس الارامى والعبرى للكتاب المقدس *
*Bauer-Leander Heb. 464a; SamP. šāləm, fem. šalmå, pl. šalmən/mot adj. as šålom; in post-biblical Hebrew שָׁלוֹם may be a sbst. as well as an adj.; MHeb. שָׁלֵם perfect, completely unharmed (Dalman Wb. 426a); DSS (Kuhn Konkordanz 222): בלב שלם with all one’s heart (1 QH 16: 7, 17; Dam. 1: 10); JArm. שַׁלְמָא, non-determined Targumic שְׁלִים (so Gn 33﻿18 see 5a) complete, perfect.*​ 
*
*
*Koehler, Ludwig ;  Baumgartner, Walter ;  Richardson, M.E.J ;   Stamm, Johann Jakob: The Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament. electronic ed. Leiden;  New York : E.J. Brill, 1999, c1994-1996, S. 1538*​​*فى الترجوم معناه كامل او تام

وحتى قاموس جينسيوس اللى هو فيها عنتر زمانه وصور منه صورة طويلة عريضة وقعد يلون فيها يمين وشمال علشان المسلم الغلبان بيحب اوى يتفرج على الصور مكتوب فيها نفس الكلام 
**שָׁלֵם m. שְׁלֵמָה f. adj.—(1) whole, perfect, —(a) i.e. of full and just number and measure, as אֶבֶן שְׁלֵמָה a just weight, Deut. 25:15; compare Gen. 15:16 (where it is used of a full and just measure of sins); גָּלוּת שְׁלֵמָה a full number of captives*​ *Gesenius, Wilhelm ;   Tregelles, Samuel Prideaux: Gesenius' Hebrew and Chaldee Lexicon to the Old Testament ******ures. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc, 2003, S. 830


**ومن قاموس براون ايضا*
*†i. שָׁלֵם S7999, 8003, 8004 TWOT2401, 2401c, 2401d GK8966, 8969, 8970, 8971 adj. complete, safe, at peace;—שׁ׳ Gn 15:16 +; pl. שְׁלֵמִים Gn 34:21 Na 1:12; f. שְׁלֵמָה Dt 25:15 +; pl. שְׁלֵמוֹת 27:6 Jos 8:31;— 1. complete: a. full, perfect: אֶבֶןשְׁלֵמָה full weight Dt 25:15 Pr 11:1, אֵיפָה שׁ׳ Dt 25:15; of עָוֹן Gn 15:16 (JE); number of captives Am 1:6, 9; of army Na 1:12 (text corrupt; G משֵׁל מַיִם, but?; v. Comm.); of *

*Brown, Francis ;  Driver, Samuel Rolles ;   Briggs, Charles Augustus: Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. electronic ed. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, 2000, S. 1023*​​​​* فلا اعرف ماوجه الاعتراض
كلمة شليم بالارامى معناها كامل وهى ترجمة حرفية للنص العبرى 


وهو بنفسه كتب الترجمة perfect وصورلنا كتاب طويل عريض بغلاف الكتاب وقال ايه جاب الديب من ديله 
فى حين ان الترجوم اصلا مكتوب ترجمته الانجليزى على النت 
طيب احنا كمان بنصور اغلفة كتب 
تعالى نشوف العلماء ترجموا النص ازاى

اولا ترجوم اونكيلوس ترجمة اسرائيل درازين وستانلى ويجنر 
غلاب الكتاب
واخدين بالكم انتوا من غلاف الكتاب دا
*




*الانقح بقة ان مصور من جوا الكتاب نفسه 
فظيع انا مش كدا*
*والنص بداخله ارامى وترجمته الحرفية*




*والانقح بقة ان النص ترجمته وكن كاملا 


**الانقح بقة انى هديكم مثالين عن استخدام كلمة شليم فى الترجوم نفسه نشوف هنترجمهم ازاى مسلم
اول مثال فى سفر التثنية
**18: 13 تكون كاملا لدى الرب الهك 
وكاملا هنا ترجمت شليم
**13* *שְלִים* *בְדַחַלתָא* *דַיוי* *אֲלָהָך* *׃

بل ان ذنب الاموريين فى سفر التكوين اذى وصف بانه ليس كاملا قد ترجم الى شليم فى الترجوم والغريب انه نفس الترجوم والاغرب انه نفس السفر

**16 وَفِي الْجِيلِ الرَّابعِ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى ههُنَا، لأَنَّ ذَنْبَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ لَيْسَ إِلَى الآنَ كَامِلاً»
*16 *וְדָרָא* *רְבִיעָאָה* *יְתוּבוּן* *הָלְכָא* *אֲרֵי* *לָא* *שְלִים* *חֹובָא* *
* *הָכָא*3‬**
* *דַאֲמֹורָאָה* *עַד* *כְעַן* *׃* *
* *הכא*3‬**
* *Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon: Targum Onqelos to the Pentateuch; Targum Onkelos. Hebrew Union College, 2005; 2005, S. Ge 15:16

طيب تعالى نصور كتب علشان المسلم بيحب اوى يصور ويقعد يتفرج على الصور
*




*صفحة 64
*





*يبقى المفروض نترجمها لان ذنب الاموريين ليس الى الان مسلما *

*فلنصلى اذن لذنب الاموريين ان يصبح مسلما فى يوم من الايام 

ولا عزاء للجهلاء *

*يتبع فى موضوع اخر بتحديد مكان جبل المورية(جبل صهيون) المبنى عليه هيكل سليمان وتدليس المسلمين المتعمد*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*ممتاز يا دكتور ،،، موضوع كوميدي ..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*دا الىل جاى انقح اكتر
احتمال يكون المسلمين غلطوا فى تحديد البيت المعمور وطلع فى صهيون مش فى قريش 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*بالمناسبة :

*


> *  א (1) וַהֲוָה (وهو - لما كان) אַבְרָם (أبرم - إبراهيم), בַּר (بن - إبن) תִּשְׁעִין (تشعين - تسعين) וּתְשַׁע (وتشع - وتسعة) שְׁנִין (شنين - سنين); וְאִתְגְּלִי (وأتجلي - وتجلى "ظهر" יְיָ (الله) לְאַבְרָם (لأبرم - لإبراهيم), וַאֲמַר (وأمر - وقال) לֵיהּ (ليه - له) אֲנָא (أنا - انا) **אֵל שַׁדַּי (شدي - القدير) --פְּלַח (فلح - فسر) קֳדָמַי (قدمي - امامي) ,  וִהְוִי (وهوي - وكن) שְׁלִים (شليم - مسلما). *


*

الكلمة اللي بالاحمر دي ، هى كلمة آرامية تنطق " بار " ، زي بار يشوع مثلا، يعني في العبري ، إبن يشوع ، والكلمة اللي بالأزرق دي ماترجمهاش ليه ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*يمكن ميعرفهاش مع انه مصورنا كتاب طويل عريض ومكتوب فيه الترجمة iam el shadai
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يمكن ميعرفهاش مع انه مصورنا كتاب طويل عريض ومكتوب فيه الترجمة iam el shadai
> *



صدقني تلاقيه عارفها بس عارف لو ترجمها  " إيل شداي " هاتبقى اية ،، إلها قديرا ، ابا ابديا ، رئيس السلام ....


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*يا سيدى مجتش على دى

قال مسلم قال
لا ورايح مكة علشان يذبح ابنه 
رايح من فلسطين لمكة علشان يذبح
ومعرفش مكة ايه اللى رايحها دى من قبل الميلاد ب2000 سنة ومكة اصلا متعرفتش فى التاريخ غير بعد الميلاد  
لا والمصيبة ان المورية هى المروة والمروة هى اللفظة العربى للموريه
بل ان المورية هى العبرنة للمروة
على اساس ان العربى اول لغة نشات فى التاريخ الانسانى كلغة اهل الجنة واللغات الاخرى بتسرق منها فعبرنوا الكلمة العربية المروة للموريه المدلسين المحرفين 
دا انت هتشوف بلاوى يا استاذ خلينا ساكتين احسن   
*


----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2012)

طبعا كان مسلم
لما بيقولوا عن  المسيح انة مسلم هتقف على ابراهيم يعنى؟؟ هههه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 فبراير 2012)

مافيش   حبكة درامية
-  كان إبراهيم  شاليما   خنيفا 
عشان  ينفع نفبرك منها....مسلما حنيفا.
ْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْْ
  وأقول للمسئؤلين عن الموقع إياه  (سلمللولنا  على مخاماديم)


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم اخي العزيز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

بس كان مسلم ناقص-- لإنه  لم ينطق بالشهاده كامله-- قال ركن واحد منها--- اصل رسول دينه كان لسا موصلش--


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (21 أغسطس 2012)

معلش لكن على السريع كده هو أبونا إبراهيم كان مسيحي و لا يهو دي و لا مسلم ولا إيه بالضبط
ممكن مع الدليل لو سمحتم؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2012)

> معلش لكن على السريع كده هو أبونا إبراهيم كان مسيحي و لا يهو دي و لا مسلم ولا إيه بالضبط


قم بتعريف اليهودي والمسيحي والمسلم..


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (21 أغسطس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> قم بتعريف اليهودي والمسيحي والمسلم..


قم أنت بالتعريف فنحن نناقش الموضوع من وجهة نظر المسيحية و لن تفرح بتعريف المسلمين لهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2012)

> قم أنت بالتعريف فنحن نناقش الموضوع من وجهة نظر المسيحية و لن تفرح بتعريف المسلمين لهم


ولا قيمة لتعريف المسلمين اصلا، ولم اطلب تعريف المسلمين، انا اطلب تعريفك انت الذي سأحاسبك عليه لانك انت السائل..

من هو اليهودي؟ ومن هو المسيحي؟ ومن هو المسلم؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

> *
> قال مسلم قال
> لا ورايح مكة علشان يذبح ابنه
> رايح من فلسطين لمكة علشان يذبح*


هل هناك دليل تاريخى يثبت ان ابراهيم ذهب الى مكة؟
ونتحدى..


----------



## ++Narawas++ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشكرك على الرد الرهيب

انا حزين جدا على جهلهم طول عمرهم يضلو يخدعون نفسهم بنفسهم
*


----------

